# What size nest box do I need for Netherland Dwarfs and Lionheads



## K Epp (Jan 7, 2013)

What size next box do I need? What should it be made out of?

What is baby saver wire?


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

You can use a standard size nestbox. My mom uses regular size nestboxes for her Lionheads. Baby saver wire is wire that is smaller than standard cage wire. I once wrapped a cage with 1/2 inch square hardware cloth because a couple babies fell out through regular cage wire.

Most nestboxes are made of wood. Some have wire bottoms, some have a metal bottom with perforations in the metal. I once used a plastic bucket as a nestbox. Some people use cardboard and when the box gets icky they simply move the nest into a new box, or toss the old box if the babies are large enough to leave it.


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

K Epp said:


> What size next box do I need? What should it be made out of?
> 
> What is baby saver wire?


 A standard size box is good---maybe 8" wide x 10" tall x 18" long about 4 to 5" tall on the front. I use scrap boards, plywood etc. I like using peg board screwed on the bottom so I can put a new piece on when needed. 

Baby saver wire is a usually 1/2" x 1" wire run a few inches tall all the way around the bottom of the sides/front/back to keep the babies from crawling out the cage if they happen to get on the wire. Any wire bigger than 1/2" x 1" needs a smaller mesh wire run around it. It only needs to be about 3 to 4" high. You could use 1/2 x 1/2 if you wanted. If your wire on the sides is already a small mesh---You are Good!!


----------



## K Epp (Jan 7, 2013)

One more question. At what age do bucks start mating?


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

K Epp said:


> One more question. At what age do bucks start mating?


Thats a Trick Question. I have some Young Bucks That Go through the Motion---maybe 10/12 weeks. How Old they got to be to Father a Litter---I do not know. I usually wait till they are 6 to 8 months old, But I bet they could Father a litter a lot younger than that!


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

I have an article that answers many beginner questions on my web page
Including the size of a nest box
http://www.rabbitgeek.com/meatpennotes.html

Have a good day!


----------



## redneckswife (May 2, 2013)

We have raised both and I couldn't tell you offhand the exact dimensions...but they all used their nestboxes and the dimensions are approx. 2 to 3 inches bigger around on evry side than the doe who is sitting at rest on all 4's. Each doe has her name (you could use #) on her nestbox after her 2nd successful litter..as we have different size buns and it's just easier to grab the one for the doe with her name on it.


----------



## K Epp (Jan 7, 2013)

Thank you. Ours have names. We have does Lilly, Bluebell, Honeysuckle, Sassafras, and Buttercup. The Bucks are Clover and Hops.


----------



## CAjerseychick (Aug 11, 2013)

rabbitgeek said:


> I have an article that answers many beginner questions on my web page
> Including the size of a nest box
> http://www.rabbitgeek.com/meatpennotes.html
> 
> Have a good day!


Nice link rabbitgeek I found it useful, thanx!


----------

